

DNS server that lets you look up EC2 instances by instance name - cirwin
https://github.com/ConradIrwin/aws-name-server

======
ak217
This is very cool! I love the idea of having a structured way to incorporate
tags and roles into DNS aliases.

However, since DNS is just about the most critical infrastructure service you
can have, I want to point out that most of this can be accomplished nowadays
with Route 53 internal DNS by syncing tags and roles into CNAMEs on Route 53.

The difference to me is that even if your syncing daemon goes down, your DNS
is still up (it's hard to imagine a situation where Route 53 is down without
something even more fundamental being down on EC2).

~~~
RyanGWU82
We push DNS into Route 53 at Runscope, and I trust our approach for the
reasons you mentioned. Route 53 has a great track record for DNS uptime. If
our sync system breaks, Route 53 will keep serving DNS records while we fix
the sync system.

On a side note, we actually have two DNS sync systems at Runscope. One handles
DNS for individual hosts (like web01.runscope.com) and the other handles
public DNS (like www.runscope.com).

Our public sync daemon is tied into ZooKeeper, which keeps a list of active
hosts for each of our public services. The daemon updates entries in Route 53
whenever the hosts change in ZooKeeper. We have 3 different types of public
domains, and the tool handles all 3. We have standard domains with load
balancing, geo-routed domains for services in multiple regions around the
world, and regional domains for routing to a specific region. The sync daemon
has been very helpful in keeping our infrastructure nimble.

If this interests you, I'll be giving a talk about our cloud infrastructure in
a few weeks in San Francisco, along with our founder/CEO John Sheehan. Full
announcement coming soon...

~~~
voltagex_
Will the talk be recorded? Can I sign up to be notified when the talk is
available? I'm on the other side of the world but would be interested too.

~~~
RyanGWU82
I'll look into it and let you know!

------
guidedlight
What is the performance like? When you receive a DNS query for an instance
that the API hasn't cached, what happens to the latency?

------
kylequest
Need to add "in Go" to the title to get to the top of HN :-)

